# catherine street pippa, anyone?



## ginnyshh

I have been reading TPF for a long time now, but just started posting. I am very excited to have found the Kate Spade forum. I love KS! I am recently eyeing the catherine street pippa from S/S 2013 (http://www.katespade.com/catherine-street-pippa/PXRU4010,default,pd.html), especially the dusty mint color. Anyone has any experience with that baby? I have never owned a light colored leather bag and I am kind of a clutz...


----------



## Eru

Beautiful bag!  If you're worried, maybe treat it with a stain and rain protector?  I just got a cobble hill bag at Nordstroms and they said that Kate Spade bags are pre-treated, but that it never hurts to add some extra protection.


----------



## ginnyshh

Eru said:


> Beautiful bag!  If you're worried, maybe treat it with a stain and rain protector?  I just got a cobble hill bag at Nordstroms and they said that Kate Spade bags are pre-treated, but that it never hurts to add some extra protection.


Thanks! That is a good idea. I also have a cobble hill small leslie, and loved it. Fortunately it was in black...


----------



## redskynight

I really like that bag. I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to keep clean.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I am stalking this bag in the mint color as well! I have it down for my b-day present!!  I think if I get it I might spray it with some protective leather spray....and baby it!


----------



## ginnyshh

debbiesdaughter said:


> I am stalking this bag in the mint color as well! I have it down for my b-day present!!  I think if I get it I might spray it with some protective leather spray....and baby it!


I wish it eventually goes on sale! Or maybe on a F&F sale...Last year there was a F&F around April, hopefully I can wait until then...


----------



## debbiesdaughter

ginnyshh said:


> I wish it eventually goes on sale! Or maybe on a F&F sale...Last year there was a F&F around April, hopefully I can wait until then...




I'm hoping that too!  There are a few on ebay but still way too pricey!  Can't wait for us both to get one!!!!


----------



## ginnyshh

debbiesdaughter said:


> I'm hoping that too!  There are a few on ebay but still way too pricey!  Can't wait for us both to get one!!!!


Turn of event. I had just went to check it out in store. The sample looks wrinkled and dirty. Don't know if it is my local store's problem or a general issue. Not to be a wet blanket, and you should probably still go see it for yourself. And I suspect lighting has a lot to do with it. But I am backing out for now...  Pretty sad. I had high hopes for this one.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

ginnyshh said:


> Turn of event. I had just went to check it out in store. The sample looks wrinkled and dirty. Don't know if it is my local store's problem or a general issue. Not to be a wet blanket, and you should probably still go see it for yourself. And I suspect lighting has a lot to do with it. But I am backing out for now...  Pretty sad. I had high hopes for this one.



Wrinkled and dirty??!  Oh H no!  Thanks for the heads up, will for sure go see the one in store before I buy!


----------



## missmoimoi

I saw these for the first time today in 3 colours: mint, pink and blk with white handles.  All were nice smooth leather. It totally reminds me of small, simple version of Givenchy Antigona 




I sort of wish she made a monochrome version.


----------



## ginnyshh

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wrinkled and dirty??!  Oh H no!  Thanks for the heads up, will for sure go see the one in store before I buy!


All I am saying is that you should go see it for yourself. The leather on the sides seemed wrinkled for me, and I was disappointed. But it might just be because of my local store...You shouldn't give up just yet!


----------



## ginnyshh

missmoimoi said:


> I saw these for the first time today in 3 colours: mint, pink and blk with white handles.  All were nice smooth leather. It totally reminds me of small, simple version of Givenchy Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2055037
> 
> 
> I sort of wish she made a monochrome version.


There is a black with white handles. I sort of wish there is a all black version...


----------



## missmoimoi

ginnyshh said:


> There is a black with white handles. I sort of wish there is a all black version...



I agree.  A black/black version would be a no-brainer.  I don't have a spare $2405 + tax for a real Givenchy Antigona...shucks


----------



## ginnyshh

You are right. The Givenchy Antigona looks just like a KS Pippa shape-wise.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

ginnyshh said:


> There is a black with white handles. I sort of wish there is a all black version...



Was just going to post the same thing!!  I saw this at Nordies and really love the mint one which is not like me.  I think after this N.E. winter I am tired of just black.  Then I saw an awesome pair of the same color mint heels, rounded toe and fell in love.  What do you think?  Will I tire of this color or go for it?  I have a lot of larger bags and would like some smaller ones and I thought the shape of the Pippa was just fabulous!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

missmoimoi said:


> I saw these for the first time today in 3 colours: mint, pink and blk with white handles.  All were nice smooth leather. It totally reminds me of small, simple version of Givenchy Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2055037
> 
> 
> I sort of wish she made a monochrome version.



I just love these - a pop of color without screaming at you.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

debbiesdaughter said:


> I am stalking this bag in the mint color as well! I have it down for my b-day present!!  I think if I get it I might spray it with some protective leather spray....and baby it!



I am stalking the mint too and yesterday I saw some inexpensive mint heels with a slightly rounded toe that fit like a glove so now . . . . 
I don't think keeping it clean would be too bad, just maybe spray it if you can and as you said, be a bit careful.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

ginnyshh said:


> Thanks! That is a good idea. I also have a cobble hill small leslie, and loved it. Fortunately it was in black...



But they all can't be black, can they????


----------



## Eru

ginnyshh said:


> Turn of event. I had just went to check it out in store. The sample looks wrinkled and dirty. Don't know if it is my local store's problem or a general issue. Not to be a wet blanket, and you should probably still go see it for yourself. And I suspect lighting has a lot to do with it. But I am backing out for now...  Pretty sad. I had high hopes for this one.



I've seen these in a Kate Spade store and in a bunch of department stores and they have never looked wrinkled or dirty!  I think you must have seen a bust/lemon.  They look beautiful when I see them--so structured and lovely.



Syrenitytoo said:


> Was just going to post the same thing!!  I saw this at Nordies and really love the mint one which is not like me.  I think after this N.E. winter I am tired of just black.  Then I saw an awesome pair of the same color mint heels, rounded toe and fell in love.  What do you think?  Will I tire of this color or go for it?  I have a lot of larger bags and would like some smaller ones and I thought the shape of the Pippa was just fabulous!



Mint is definitely having a moment right now, but if it is wearable with other things in your wardrobe, then it will probably serve you for a long time.


----------



## ginnyshh

Eru said:


> I've seen these in a Kate Spade store and in a bunch of department stores and they have never looked wrinkled or dirty!  I think you must have seen a bust/lemon.  They look beautiful when I see them--so structured and lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Mint is definitely having a moment right now, but if it is wearable with other things in your wardrobe, then it will probably serve you for a long time.


Agreed. Several brands now have mint colored bags (e.g. Coach). I think the color is just precious! Mint sweaters are also cute, as I observed on co-workers. Not sure how long this color will last, but I think it probably will have a longer life than other bizarre and loud colors. However, it does have a cooler tone, so probably won't jibe well with your warm colored clothing. Pairing/Co-ordinating is one of my concerns, as my skin tone works better with warm colors... 

I bet what I saw was a lemon. It looked beautiful online, and I find KS's online pictures very consistent with their actual looks. I do, however, want to hear about people's opinions on them after trying them out for a while...


----------



## panduhbear

haha would be really tempted if they were in solid colors


----------



## missmoimoi

Her Charlotte street small Sloan comes in solids. I've seen the black and yellow. It's shaped like Tods DD bag sort of.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

ginnyshh said:


> I wish it eventually goes on sale! Or maybe on a F&F sale...Last year there was a F&F around April, hopefully I can wait until then...


 
I too really liked this bag so I went to check it out.  The one problem I have is the CB strap is way too long to leave on the bag.  I don't know why they don't make them truly adjustable like Tory Burch does for all different heights and uses???


----------



## No Cute

The mint Pippa is my favorite. The bag looks great on, in any of the colors.

That small Sloan in black is beautiful.


----------



## acque

No Cute said:


> The mint Pippa is my favorite. The bag looks great on, in any of the colors.
> 
> That small Sloan in black is beautiful.


I agree. The mint Pippa is my fave, and the Charlotte Street Sloan is on my watchlist.


----------



## thenoob

I really like this bag!


----------



## Masteryoda

Id like to see a mod shot of someone around my height. I'm 5"6 and I'm wondering if the long strap would work for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

missmoimoi said:


> Her Charlotte street small Sloan comes in solids. I've seen the black and yellow. It's shaped like Tods DD bag sort of.
> 
> View attachment 2102867



I like the shape of that bag, but do the handles fold down when using the shoulder strap?   I HATE IT when the handles won't fold down.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the shape of that bag, but do the handles fold down when using the shoulder strap?   I HATE IT when the handles won't fold down.


 

I've been eyeing this bag since it came out and I'm finally gonna make the move this weekend.  I wanted the mint from the start but my fear is that when is the last time mint was in so it would be a "here today gone next year" type of thing.   As for the question about the handles, yes they lay very nicely against the bag which is a true necessity IMO!
As for the taller gal, the strap is mega long, some of my problem being only 5'3".  But I played and if I clip one end on one size and one end on the other and use the smallest hole, I think I can do it.  That was the only thing stopping me - because I like the longer strap.  So, with all that said, no color is all that remains.

Should I go with the mint or the dark chino which is very classy as well - more so in person.  what do you gals think?


----------



## Masteryoda

Syrenitytoo said:


> I've been eyeing this bag since it came out and I'm finally gonna make the move this weekend.  I wanted the mint from the start but my fear is that when is the last time mint was in so it would be a "here today gone next year" type of thing.   As for the question about the handles, yes they lay very nicely against the bag which is a true necessity IMO!
> As for the taller gal, the strap is mega long, some of my problem being only 5'3".  But I played and if I clip one end on one size and one end on the other and use the smallest hole, I think I can do it.  That was the only thing stopping me - because I like the longer strap.  So, with all that said, no color is all that remains.
> 
> Should I go with the mint or the dark chino which is very classy as well - more so in person.  what do you gals think?



Thanku for letting me know about the strap. I really love the mint color. I don't think it will go out of style anytime soon for spring n summer. Def not a winter color tho of course.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Syrenitytoo said:


> I've been eyeing this bag since it came out and I'm finally gonna make the move this weekend.  I wanted the mint from the start but my fear is that when is the last time mint was in so it would be a "here today gone next year" type of thing.   As for the question about the handles, yes they lay very nicely against the bag which is a true necessity IMO!
> As for the taller gal, the strap is mega long, some of my problem being only 5'3".  But I played and if I clip one end on one size and one end on the other and use the smallest hole, I think I can do it.  That was the only thing stopping me - because I like the longer strap.  So, with all that said, no color is all that remains.
> 
> Should I go with the mint or the dark chino which is very classy as well - more so in person.  what do you gals think?



Are we talking about the same bag?  I'm asking about the handles on the Sloan, not the Pippa...??


----------



## Masteryoda

MiaBorsa said:


> Are we talking about the same bag?  I'm asking about the handles on the Sloan, not the Pippa...??



Prob shes talking about the Pippa since this is the Pippa thread! Lol!!! Mayb u should start another thread or search for one. I'm sure someone has that bag and can tell u.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Masteryoda said:


> Prob shes talking about the Pippa since this is the Pippa thread! Lol!!! Mayb u should start another thread or search for one. I'm sure someone has that bag and can tell u.



Thanks, but there are pictures and discussion of the Sloan in THIS thread, which is why I asked.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Eru said:


> I've seen these in a Kate Spade store and in a bunch of department stores and they have never looked wrinkled or dirty!  I think you must have seen a bust/lemon.  They look beautiful when I see them--so structured and lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Mint is definitely having a moment right now, but if it is wearable with other things in your wardrobe, then it will probably serve you for a long time.


Had to comment on this because when it was posted I was thinking to myself "how can't his type of leather be wrinkled?"  We'll today my pippa arrived and there is a huge wrinkle/  crease down the backside.   I called KS and requested a replacement


----------



## melissatrv

I bought this bag from Belk and returned it.  One it had a big scratch on the back which I did not notice at first.  Also the long strap (which I won't use) is way too long to leave hanging.  And the bag does not look right with the strap detached.  It is on sale now at ebags if anyone is interested.  I got an email which clicking on it made most designer bags 20% off


----------



## melissatrv

If anyone is interested this is part of the Sale section now...

http://www.katespade.com/sale-just-added/ks-sale-just-added,en_US,sc.html


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

I have this bag in the pink champagne and I love it. Has held up really well all summer even with my two wild kids around.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Finally got my Pippa bag!!  This is the zinnia pink color and boy is she bright however I am a bright purse lover so I love her!!


----------



## silverstar16

I just saw that pink one in the store over the weekend and it's gorgeous in person! Definitely VERY pink but so awesome.


----------



## LVmania

debbiesdaughter said:


> Finally got my Pippa bag!!  This is the zinnia pink color and boy is she bright however I am a bright purse lover so I love her!!


she's gorgeous!!


----------



## TheSpade

love the bag but i wish they had more (better) color selection


----------



## monovv

Love it! Would buy it is they have neon pink one.


----------



## katecyn

sorry to necromance this thread but the bag is now on sale in grey a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/10h/origin-d4.scene7.com/is/image/KateSpade/WKRU2639_047?op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=467&fmt=jpgcolor! should i take the plunge... ladies? not quite sure if the color is sufficiently versatile for work?


----------



## BagLoveVal

I have it in grey! it's fantastic. Roomy and great work bag!


----------



## LVLadyLover

I finally got my Catherine Street Pippa and my glitter bug wristlet during the cyber Monday sale a month ago. I love them both!


----------

